# Mailing Address in Spain



## mmarvin (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi, I am planning on moving to Spain in February 2015 and am in the process of applying for a visa. I need to show proof of health insurance during my stay in Spain. However, the insurance company Sanitas is requiring a Spanish mailing address to proceed. They said we could even use a friend's address.

Does anyone have ideas about how to acquire a mailing address in Spain without living there?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mmarvin said:


> Hi, I am planning on moving to Spain in February 2015 and am in the process of applying for a visa. I need to show proof of health insurance during my stay in Spain. However, the insurance company Sanitas is requiring a Spanish mailing address to proceed. They said we could even use a friend's address.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas about how to acquire a mailing address in Spain without living there?


Use the address that you will be staying at when you arrive ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mmarvin said:


> Hi, I am planning on moving to Spain in February 2015 and am in the process of applying for a visa. I need to show proof of health insurance during my stay in Spain. However, the insurance company Sanitas is requiring a Spanish mailing address to proceed. They said we could even use a friend's address.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas about how to acquire a mailing address in Spain without living there?


Or, if you know roughly where you're going to be living, get a mail box from the post office.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Spain Correos do do a Poste Restante service; for instance, if your name was Smith and and you lived in my town Pizarra you can address and pick up your mail from the post office using:

A. Smith esq.
Lista Correos S
29560 Pizarra
Prov de Malaga
Spain

You may find you have to sort through a basket of mail in the post office to find anything but it will get to you, or you can rent a PO Box there for about €50 per annum which is very secure.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

mmarvin said:


> Hi, I am planning on moving to Spain in February 2015 and am in the process of applying for a visa. I need to show proof of health insurance during my stay in Spain. However, the insurance company Sanitas is requiring a Spanish mailing address to proceed. They said we could even use a friend's address.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas about how to acquire a mailing address in Spain without living there?


We rented a mail box from Mail Box Ect (or an equivalent one should do) when we first moved to Barcelona and used the mail box address on the application for Sanitas. Our insurance cards arrived to this address just fine. I think the cost for us was 40 euros for 3 or 4 months.


----------

